
Why Chinese Women Still Can’t Get a Break - chenster
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/opinion/why-chinese-women-still-cant-get-a-break.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region
======
chinese_dan
Yeah...no.

In China, women are treated like gold because of the 2-child policy (and the
resulting gender imbalance between men and women). They have their pick of the
men and in most cases, (as a man), if you aren't wealthy, smart, and have a
good career, you will be cast aside and alone.

Now these spoiled women are going into the workforce and are coming to the
cold, hard, reality that they are being treated just as unfairly as men and
have to compete for the same positions.

Everybody suffers from discrimination in the workforce in China, because there
are no rules against it. It's common practice to send along your picture with
you resume. You will be rejected based on your looks or any other reason not
protected by some of the great laws in the US.

I also find it disappointing that 'straight man' chauvinism is mocked and the
answer is more chauvinism with narrow-minded and inclusive feminist groups.

Fighting discrimination with more discrimination is not really the answer and
will not solve any of these issues.

